# New agility title holder and new UKC Super Dog



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

This past weekend was a successful one for Team No F.E.A.R. We drove 11.5 hours to a little town outside of Tallahassee, Florida. There were ticks in the trees and alligators in the lakes(I actually photographed the signs), but we accomplished our mission and headed home. My 14 month old "Boogieman" earned his UKC Agility1 title. He scored a 197 in the first show and a perfect 200 with blazing speed in the second to finish his title. This is his tenth title in 7 months and he is just getting warmed up. My teammate finished his U-CD and also his agility title and became the 62 or 63rd UKC Super Dog. You must earn 5 titles in the areas of Conformation, Agility, Weight pull, Rally Obedience and Obedience to be considered a Super Dog. Definitely a good weekend. I am proud of these dogs and the work that they have done so far. Enjoy the pictures.

Goofing off on the familiarization run with an obstacle that he had never seen








Stretching out








Teeter time. Look at what that prey model does for his conditioning!








Dog walk








Focus now. Wait for it....








Coming out of the tunnel








The winners. Boogieman and his teammate new UKC Super Dog Punisher


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

OOPS, I did it again. Sorry for the large picture


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

What a handsome dog! Congrats!


----------



## Atila (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats to you & Boogieman! He seems like one awesome dog, what a wonderful representation of the breed.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's awesome! nice to see somebody doing something 100% productive for bully breeds!! :becky:

Congrats on all of his accomplishments thus far, i really hope that he keeps it up! I love the Tunnel picture btw, that boy is ripped!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful form....congrats.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome accomplishments! Congrats! I'm still all puffed up from our little agility trails last weekend.......we love agility here too.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations to both of yoou, an awesome dog and an awesome trainer! Perhaps one day the countries that now BAN these wonderful dogs will cease to do so. Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just love Boogieman, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats, he looks awesome!!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

AWESOME photos and great job!! He looks PHENOMENAL -- what a tribute to raw!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job! Lovely dog as well!

Agility looks like so much fun!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, he truly is gorgeous.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. I have a lot planned for 2012, including my unveiling of the Team's next heavy hitter. Stay tuned...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Congrats on such a great competition! I know you must be so proud of him and he looks FANTASTIC! Do you two pump iron together?? :wink:


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Donna. Believe it or not, our workouts have started to overlap lately.



Donna Little said:


> Congrats on such a great competition! I know you must be so proud of him and he looks FANTASTIC! Do you two pump iron together?? :wink:


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

WTG Boogieman  I alway's enjoy seeing pics of your dogs.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Boogieman really is a hunk! Congrats on the new title ... looks like you guys had a good time!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What an amazing dog.......and you don't look too bad yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, yes Malorey, agility is fun and some comedy as well depending on where you trial



sozzle said:


> What an amazing dog.......and you don't look too bad yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you on a job well done.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats! I love hearing about your gorgeous boys accomplishments!


----------

